# [OOC] Aundair's Sorrow (Closed)



## FreeXenon (Sep 19, 2005)

This is the Out of Character Thread for my slow PbP Eberron game called "Audair's Sorrow'.

*Players and Characters*

```
[B]AmorFati  [/B]           Sheilika (Hu, SK)
[B]Fenris [/B]              Boarhide (Hu, Barb/Ro)
[B]Bobitron [/B]            Telas (Go, Wiz)
[B]Nonlethal Force[/B]      Tullia (Hu, Ra/Ro)
[B]Ferix  [/B]              Ari (Hu, *Cler)
```

*Associated Threads*

Rogues Gallery
IC Thread
OOC Thread

Original Starter Thread


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2005)

*Character Backgrounds*

As it stands *Boarhide* (Ro, Barb), *Tullia* (Ro/Ra), and *Sheilika *(SK) have intertwied backgrounds.

That leaves *Telas* (Wiz) and *Ari* (Cler) with unassociated backgrounds which is OK. 

Fenris still has some work on his background and other non-stat info.

*Background Questions*
AmorFati[sblock]Tell me more of this murderer that marked you for death?
What was your families view of those that talked bad about the Inspired? 
What is your view of the Inspired?[/sblock]
Bobitron[sblock]Have you encountered and priests or faithful of the Silver Flame?
Have you been to Thrane?
What is your view of Theorcracies?[/sblock]
Fenris[sblock]What was the stated or known reason that the Mayor's Son framed you? 
Who was the man who was murdered?
What city or country did this take place?
What part of Eberron are you from?[/sblock]
Ferix[sblock]A background would be cool!   [/sblock]
NonLethal Force[sblock]What military did your father  serve in?
What military did your serve in? 
What was father's view on the war? 
What was your view on the war and what military did you usually campaign against?
What did your mother think of you following in your father's footsteps?
Where is your mother, father and siblings now?[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll get back to you later today regarding this.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 20, 2005)

FX:

I would love to answer some of your questions, but unfortunately as I said earlier - my knowledge of Eberron is zilch.  Can you post a map of the world or else randomly pick a logical location for my family to have come from - one which would fit well into the campaign?

As far as the questions that I can answer:

Tullia would have tried to serve in the same military force as her father - but most likely a different regiment, company, or something.  He was a straight up fighter in his younger days before advancing up the ranks.  Tullia would have been in a more stealthy corps, not using her talents in regular army tactics.

Tullia's family is highly loyal to the state in which they reside.  The war was well supported in their household, and the members of the family were proud to be doing their part.  Tullia's father raised his children that to be willing to give one's life for the protection of their homeland is a noble attribute.

Having said that, Tullia's mother was always greatly supportive and proud of her husband's work.  Sure, she missed her husband when he was gone for campaigns, but she never held it against him.  His career supported the family well - an there was always food on the table and people willing to help out if she had a need.  She did not resent his service at all.

Tullia's mother was supportive of Tullia's career choice, however she does occasionally push for Tullia to find someone to settle down with and begin a family.  However, because supporting the kingdom is thought of so highly in the family, Tullia's mother is willing to go along with Tullia's choices.

Hope this helps some....


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2005)

FX:
[sblock]
What was the stated or known reason that the Mayor's Son framed you? 

I was convinent, a huge wild man from the forest that the town could easily believe had killed someone. The Mayor's son murdered Herman over an affair with a woman he admired.

Who was the man who was murdered?

Oh, let's say it was Herman Vernhold, the village baker

What city or country did this take place?
Village of Corlim
What part of Eberron are you from?

Here I will plead ignorance of Eberron (sp?) as well. I am envisioning him from a temperate forest background, and those are usually in the northern climes. But I need to be somewhat near where Tellia would be working at least, though she most likely did roam. But you could plunk him down anywhere convient for you really.

Let me know if you need more info.[/sblock]
Fenris


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 21, 2005)

*Eberron*

It seems that Eberron is not something that everyone has spent a lot of time with. When I describe things I will try to write with as little assumed player foreknowledge as possible. If you think you might know something let me know OOC. I am working on knowledge DC's  now. So much work to do...   

I have attached the map of Kharvaire that can be found on WoTC's Website.

Nonlethal Force - It sounds like Breland is a good match for Tullia.

Fenris - I am thinking that the Eldeen Reaches will be perfect for you.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool, there's a map!  Excellent.

Breland sounds fine.  Nice, central location.

Are there any particular bad guys from that area or rival kingdoms that the people of Breland would fight against?  If so, if I had a little more information I would be happy to upgrade Tullia's background.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 21, 2005)

*Eberron Synopsis*

I have just bought the book 'Five Nations' which is about Aundair, Breland, the Mournand (former Cyre), Karrnath, Thrane. Very wonderful and indepth book! Well worth the money if you are a Eberron fanboy!   

For those of you who do not have easy access to Eberron stuff here are a bunch of WoTC links that can get you started if you want to read more.

*List of WoTC Links on Eberron*

Five Nations Excerpt
Basic Summary of the History of Eberron
Eberron Cosmology
Organizations of Eberron
List of Dragon Shard Articles
List of Eberron Articles
Map of Kharvaire that can be found on WoTC's Website
Map of Kharvaire with Lightening Rail distances that can be found on WoTC's Website

*Others*

Sebby's Khorvaire Map (Very Nice)

*Aundair*
Aundair is run by Queen Aurala and the country has a great history of magic. Aundair is home to floating towers of Arcanix where mages are trained and the learned  of the Arcane go. Aundair's tradition of magic gave Aundair a great weapon to use in its battles with the others. A sore point in pursuing domplomatic relations with Thrane is the loss of the western peninsula region in the treaty of Thronehold.

*Breland*
In the Last War, which ended just 2 years earlier via the Treaty of Thronehold, Breland fought with just about everyone, just as all other countries did. Breland's lands were mostly unspoiled throughout the war as they were mostly on the offensive. Breland has a king that is loved by its people. 

*Karrnath*
Karnath suffered greatly early off in the war as their crops and people were hit with a great blight destroying crops and easily could have succombed to a foreign invasion. A group came forth and introduced the undead as a means of survival and that may have saved the country. Karrnath utilized the dead greatly through the war and it may have saved them. The undead were not integrated with living forces, and only participated in joint ops whjen absoutely necessary. Karrnath still keeps legions of undead on stanby far from living eyes. Karrnath suffered great atrocities at the hands of Thrane. Karrnath is home to the Rekkenmark Academy, which is a school dedicated to generating military officers somewhat similiar to our (the US's ) West Point.

*Thrane*
Thrane is a theocracy that controlled by the zealous and inquisituion minded Church of hte Silver Flame (LG). The Church of the Silver Flame led and inquisition to exterminate all lycathropes many, many years ago. Thrane fought very, very hard against Karrnath and Aundair.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll second that recommendation. Great book.

FX:

[sblock]



> Have you encountered and priests or faithful of the Silver Flame?
> Have you been to Thrane?
> What is your view of Theorcracies?




The only encounter Telas has had with the people of Thrane was a group who entered Droaam to kill a werewolf, which was appreciated by his tribe as it was the biggest bad in the area.

Never been to Thrane.

No problem with theocracies that I can come up with. Telas has never been big on religion, feeling it is sort of mumbo-jumbo, but respects the religions of others. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Fenris - I am thinking that the Eldeen Reaches will be perfect for you.





Me too! 
Thanks for the resources.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 21, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> AmorFati[sblock]Tell me more of this murderer that marked you for death?
> What was your families view of those that talked bad about the Inspired?
> What is your view of the Inspired?[/sblock]




[sblock]Sheilika would not know much about the murderer or the events around it, seeing as she's spent a short time in the city. What she does know though, is that he probably worked for an evil sect or some such, needing human blood (preferably from young maidens) for rituals. (Cliché? No, not at all )

Her family was/is totaly devoted to the Inspired. Whevener anyone talked bad about them, justice was usually delivered there and then. Her father was the worst. If anyone as much as hinted that they disliked anything the Inspired did, or didn't do as well, he would not listen to anything, and deal with the "problem" however he saw fit. Fanatical is a word that comes to mind.

Being brought up in a home where the Inspired was _everything_, she's had her fill. That is perhaps the main reason that she remains where she is instead of trying to get him, that she's had enough of the Inspired's way of ruling, and find the "new world" more appealing.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 21, 2005)

A House Rule I do want to stress, and I think some of you will find it of use, is:
*Once a Class Skill always a class skill*. I have not looked at the characters closely yet. 
Never mind, just babbling...
Nothing to see here....
Move along people, move along...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll try to get a decent background for Ari soon enough, life's a bit crazy still.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 22, 2005)

No real hurry.   

I hope things become less crazy for ya.!
I am hoping that things are a good crazy!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

FX:

I will be away from my computer from Sept 26 through about dinnertime on Sept 28.  I will still be able to post this weekend and the evening of the 28, however.  Just wanted to let you know in case I happen to disappear for a few days.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 26, 2005)

*Starting*

Hopefully,  we should be ready to start by the end of the week.   

I am assuming that we will have three groups that will eventually meet up. The groups seem to be as follows: 

Tullia, Boarhide, and Sheilika
Ari
Telas
This may change as you see fit. If Bobitron would like to intertwine Telas' history he may. We are waiting for Ferrix's history and that may or may not intertwine. I can handle it either way. It will be interesting if they do not. 

I have created the IC Thread but have not posted anything there yet.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2005)

I've a wedding to attend this weekend, and what seems like a busy week ahead of me, however tomorrow night and wednesday looks like I'll have time to finish up Ari's background, etc.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not ready to intertwine my background. I'd rather have Telas meet the people for the first time, if that's okay. Not really sure why they would all end up together, so if you want some help working that out let me know.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm not ready to intertwine my background. I'd rather have Telas meet the people for the first time, if that's okay. Not really sure why they would all end up together, so if you want some help working that out let me know.



Not a prob. I have a plan!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 29, 2005)

*Update*

I have had a really busy week. Hopefully, we can get some sort of a start either this weekend or early next week! It looks like a few of you are really busy as well.   

If you have ideas for where the 3 groups will want to start let me know otherwise I have some ideas which I cna discuss with each group!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2005)

As far as where to start - 

We could always do the cliche: Meet in tavern, find out about bad guy, and go get 'em.  Given Tullia's background and alignment, that would easily work for her as far as not needing an IC excuse to adventure.  I'm guessing that would work for Boarhide and Shei as well.  As for the rest, it might work it might not.

If we discussed it OOC first, we could do the reversal of the cliche beginning and be the hunted.  Of course there are people out there who wouldn't mind seeing Tullia captured - especially friends as families of marks she ahs already caught.  Perhaps someone is trying to capture her (and Boarhide) and Shei gets caught up by association.  As for the others, perhaps this some pursuer has something against them as well.

There is always the "damsel in distress" opener.  And most characters will undertake any reasonable task as long as there is a promise of compensation or at the least loyalty.  

I realize we are kinda low-level to really make this realistic, but there is always the "hunt down the animal ravaging the countryside" beginning, too.

I guess in reality any of these ideas could be for one or two levels and get the party bonded.  They could also serve as ways to get the party a minor reputation, leading to further employment - or at least inquiries - later on.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Hunters: Non-Lethal, AmorFati, and Fenris*
[sblock]I am thinking that we will start the three of you together seeming as your backgrounds are intertwined. We will flesh out a little bit about the capture of Sheilika's attempted murder. Once we get that done we will move on from there to in-character.

*What you knew prior his capture*
The murders all happened in a large community outside of Marketplace in the southern end of Aundair. He marked each of his prey by leaving a small gift of a Blood Lotus and a small golden bell. He would sneak into their rooms in the darkness of the night and cut their heads off with an axe. Sheilika was the seventh marked for death. At the time she was staying in an Inn that had no doors or windows. I do not want to go into to much detail just enough to get us started. Her room is a standard 10x10 room with a bed and small dresser with a lock and the door locks. What you would have done to prepare to capture him?

*Tullia*
The Blood Lotus is a rare subterranean Lotus that is only found on the Border of Cyre and Breland prior to the day of Mourning. [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 2, 2005)

The Hunters:
[Sblock]When you say flesh out, you mean write it up as part of the background or actually RP it out with the actual combat/capture?  Either way is fine for me, just curious.  

As far as to prepare, Tullia would have done her research on the Blood Lotus, noting that it may be one from Breland or Cyre as a main suspect.  Of course, this doesn't rule anyone else out, just allows Tullia to begin to think about the perpetrator.  The fact that the Inn had neither doors nor windows concerns me.  How does one get in at all?  Magic?  If known ahead of time, Tullia would have most likely sent Boarhide in to hide under the bed if possible, and if Tullia knew of Shei's mental gifts she would have suggested Shei remain in bed until the perpetrator arrived.  Tullia herself would have taken up a position in the next closest room, able to hear Boarhide's battlecry when the assassin presents himself/herself.  If Shei would be unwilling to stay in the bed as a trap, Tullia would have taken her place in the bed with Boarhide underneath, waiting in trap herself - trusting in Boarhide's ability to keep her safe.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2005)

[sblock]Or Boarhide could be in the bed as an even bigger surprise! "My, what big teeth you have"   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 2, 2005)

Lets sblock responses to sblocked material pretty, pretty please!   

*The Hunters*
[sblock]We do not necessarily have to role play it, but we can have a good idea as to what has happened. There just might be pertinent backgroud material.   [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 2, 2005)

The Hunters:
[sblock]


			
				FX said:
			
		

> We do not necessarily have to role play it, but we can have a good idea as to what has happened. There just might be pertinent backgroud material.




That's cool with me.  Any help with the how one gets in or out with no doors or windows into the place?
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 2, 2005)

*The Hunters:*
[sblock]


			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Any help with the how one gets in or out with no doors or windows into the place?



 As you suspect there is most likely going to be magic involved. I am pretty sure that you would have searched and searched for secret doors - and you found none!   


*Another note about the killer:*
After talking with Aundairan authorities they tell you that they believe that this string of murders is associated with the famous Moon Dragon Murders four years ago in Breland. Similar MO: Last time the serial killer marked his prey 3 days prior with small hand carved soarwood statues of a dragon. All murders happened on a full moon as have these. Three men were slain in their sleep by having their heads cut off by an small axe it is believed that it is a hand or throwing axe. The soarwood statues were found on their chests. 

In all 9 (6 +3) cases their eyes were found wide open as if they were staring at something intently when the stroke happened.   
[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry for my absence guys. For those of you who have missed it, here is the reason: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151442


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 8, 2005)

This will give me a little more time to work on the plot and so on. I am still here and still working! 

We are still waiting on Ferrix as well.   

It looks like it is going to take a little while longer for us to start!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 15, 2005)

So, are we going anywhere with this game?  I realize by looking at when people last logged on that AmorFati is still apparently having computer difficulties.  But is there anything the rest of us should be looking at and/or working on while we are waiting for AF to resolve the issues?  Are all the characters in order?


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 16, 2005)

I have had a busy week and weekend with a sick wife. We are waiting on Ferrix and AmorFati. 
I will get the rest of you started early next week. Thank you for your patience! 

It will be Boarhide and Tullia together and then Telas. I will start Ari and Sheilika when they are available. I know how I am going to start Telas. I just need to come up with a little somthing to keep Boarhide and Tullia occupied until things pick up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 16, 2005)

Just Looking over the characteres a little bit I have found a few little things to clean up:

*AmorFati:*
Your Type should be humanoid instead of monstrous humanoid
Bonus for Charisma shoud be +0 

*Nonlethal Force*
Battle Axe damage is d8 unless you carry a small sized battle axe, or a hand or throwing axe.

*Bobitron*
Looks good

*Fenris*
Suggestions for the 2 languages you have to pick are:
Races common to the Eldeen Reaches are Gnome, Elf, Halfling, and Orc
*Other possibilities* are Sylvan, Goblin, 

Undercommon: as there will be a lot of caves and tunnels to the lands below in which great treasures may be hidden

Daelkyr: The language of the Aberrant creatures (Mindflayers, beholders and so on) from the plane of Xoriat. They have great ruins above and underground in the Eldeen Reaches.
You may want to come up with a reason for knowing either of hte last 2. Nothing to indepth is needed.

*A note about the Eldeen Reaches:* it is run by Druids and Rangers who continuously roam and patrol the lands either overtly or not. They peoples of the Reaches harbor a bit of resentment to Aundair for removing troops from their lands during the Last War leaving them to fend for themselves. The rangers and Druids of the woods came out to protect the lands from incursion and eventually declared the Eldeen Reach's independence. Audair hated to retreat from the Reaches and rues the day that it not longer controls it. The move was necessary and most liekly contributed to its survival today.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 16, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Just Looking over the characteres a little bit I have found a few little things to clean up:
> 
> *Fenris*
> Suggestions for the 2 languages you have to pick are:
> ...




Did and done. Eagerly awaiting our start, hope your wife is better.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 16, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *AmorFati:*
> Your Type should be humanoid instead of monstrous humanoid




Done. I am more or less back by the way!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 17, 2005)

Consider my change done as well.  Battleaxe d8 ... I know that.  _~Sigh~_  I'll go slap myself on the wridt for you!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 17, 2005)

Ready to go when you all are!


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 17, 2005)

*The Hunters (AmorFati, Fenris, Nonlethal Force)*[sblock]Can you guys review the Hunters posts, especially AmorFati.    I would like to have som sort of a concensus on a basic plan. [/sblock]

*AmorFati*[sblock]Tell me what you know of your mentor, Moulan and the Thousand Eyes. A description would be good: Male or female, what was your relationship like? How did he/she convince you to leav your family and nation? I am assuming that Moulan was a Soulknife as well? You can leave it all up to me if you like.   [/sblock]

My wife is feeling much better! Thank you! 
Some sort of a cold, Oi! Fall is here! 

AmorFati - Glad to have you back!


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 17, 2005)

*Bobitron*[sblock]What do you think about working for a former professor of Morgrave University (I think) as a research assistant?[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 17, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*[sblock]What do you think about working for a former professor of Morgrave University (I think) as a research assistant?[/sblock]




[sblock]No complaints here. If you can make it work on your end, I'll make it work from Telas's point of view.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 18, 2005)

I had this written up last night but lost it when I closed my browser too quick! Doh!! So here it is again...

*Bobitron*[sblock]
Tell me what you think about the following. Questions, Comments, Suggestions? I, of course, had to make certain assumptions about your responses to form this. How or what would Telas think, feel, or respond to the following information or situations? We change this basically as needed.

*Presently* 
You are working for *Professor Karlson Faraith*, a former Professor of Arcane History at the Morgrave University (in Breland). He lives and works in a well funded and isolated estate outside Marketplace (in Aundair) whose benefactor is a displaced Cyran noble named *Charlethan d'Silvas*. There are 2 other people that call the estate home and they are the Professor's Primary Assistant, *Jared*, and his Grand Daughter, *Marrissa*. 

The estate is a large home with 6 bedrooms and 15 other rooms. There is pretty much no one here and there are some 20 acres of rolling land, a small forest, and the entire estate is contained in a tall hedge fence. The estate has a small observatory and an Orrerary (how is that spelled?) available and the Professor uses them quite often. The estate is well kept by Unseen Servants and most of the cooking is done by Marrissa or anyone else that wants to take a stab at it.

*Professor Karlson Faraith* 
Professor Karlson is an kindly old man to which age has not been particulary kind to. His thinning hair is grey and dry. His back is slightly hunched and skewed slightly to the left. Despite his physical deformities Professor Karlson is always in good spirits. He skitters here and there ususally talking to himself the whole way. He usually is up at the crack of dawn and studies relentlessly into the wee hours of the morning. Often Jared will be found unconscious on the floor or in a chair long before the Professor considers retiring for the night.

Professor Karl uses you to help him decipher random texts, tomes, and manuscripts that supposedly have to do with the Draconic Prophesy and hidden ruins. They have been in a wide variety of languages so you have had to make extensive use of the Comprehend Languages spell (which he will provide for you since you do not have it). In what little spare of down time that he takes he has found great entertainment and interest in your knowledge of Khorvaire and its customs and religions. 

*Charlethan d'Silvas* is a well spoken and learned Cyran that had much of his foreign investments in Brelish businesses when the Day of Mourning occured so much of his wealth was preserved when all of his familial ties and estates were lost. A man without family has called Aundair his home and has a close relationship with Professor Karl. Charlethan stops buy atleast once every 2 weeks (usually more) to check on Karl and to talk about reseach and share in news of the world. In the talks that you have witnessed Charlethan is very well versed in history and the arcane. You might even suspect that he knows more about these subjects than Professor Karl does. The two usually spend time talking about his reseach and Charlethan brings him up to date on the comings and goings of Khorvaire. Charelthan brings to Professor Karl books and other artifacts of note that he needs to continue his research as well as supplies. Charlethan always brings a toy, candy or book for young Marrissa and she usually squeals with delight. Marrissa refers to Charlethan as Uncle Char.

*Jared* is Professor Karl's Primary Assistant. He is a strapping young human of 22 summers with blonde hair and piercing blue eyes. He is strong, bright and rather territorrial. Jared acts as Karl's gopher and liaison for outsiders and he definitely considers you an outsider. He has not been very kind to you and has actively worked to stifle your usefulness and ability to work with the Professor. Karl seems to not notice these attempts and bowls through any such attempts. With you Jared is suspicious, guarded and aloof. Jared knows much more about history and the arcane than a non spell caster knows. He does not actively participate in research but on occaison reminds the Professor of some facts that he may have forgotten which are not really basic but require some bit of study to know.

*Marissa*
Marrissa is almost as tall as you are with long dark brown hair and curious deep brown eyes. Marissa is the only family that Professor Karl has. His daughter, Marrissa's mother, died at childbirth and her husband died in the Last War. Karl has looked after Marrissa pretty much since she was born as her mother died and her father was away on campaigns for his country (Breland). Karl is the only family that she has known and with his scholarly background he has taken her around the world for research and ruins. 

Marrissa has found you quite interesting since the day that you arrived. She has asked you many, many questions about you. Why are you so small? Are you an adult? Your skin is strange and so are eyes... How does someone so small know so much? Will I know as much as you when I am all growed up? A constant flurry of questions come from her whenever she is around.

Professor Karl has at times put you inc harge of baby sitting and teaching her. In many ways you are her mentor and friend. Professor Karl has you teach her anything that you think is valuable - from the arcane, history, culture, plants - whatever strikes your fancy and Marrissa seems very eager to learn.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 18, 2005)

The Hunters:

[Sblock]To me, it seems like we have a plan if AF consents.  Boarhide under the bed, Shei in the bed waiting to spring the mental power upon the perpetrator, and Tullia waiting to hear the sounds of struggle so she could come in and fire with her bow.

As far as actually planning the battle goes, Boarhide would know that Tullia has spent a significant amount of time practicing firing into the midst of combatants and would know that she can do it with great precision.  So, I would imagine the tactics would be to force the battle into the corner of the room furthest from the door - if possible.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2005)

The Hunters:
[sblock] Sounds like a plan to me. I can always grapple the murderer as well, if we need info. [/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 18, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I had this written up last night but lost it when I closed my browser too quick! Doh!! So here it is again...
> 
> *Bobitron*[sblock]
> Tell me what you think about the following. Questions, Comments, Suggestions? I, of course, had to make certain assumptions about your responses to form this. How or what would Telas think, feel, or respond to the following information or situations? We change this basically as needed.
> ...




[sblock]I'll confess that it didn't seem to fit with the image I had of Telas as a grimy sort of guy with a fixation on rats, but the more I read the more I think it can work. I just need to kinda wrap my head around him as a little cleaner and well-spoken. I think it will work out really well, though.  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 19, 2005)

*Bobitron*[sblock]







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll confess that it didn't seem to fit with the image I had of Telas as a grimy sort of guy with a fixation on rats, but the more I read the more I think it can work. I just need to kinda wrap my head around him as a little cleaner and well-spoken. I think it will work out really well, though.



How about if I we change it a little so that you were originally hired to take care of some rat problems which you would have taken care of quite quickly. Through overhearing or seeing some of the reasearch you may have said something helpful and he eventually Professor Karl hired you on as a Research Assistant. This would also explain some the animosity that Jared has for you as well.   

Professor Karl cares less about what race you are and more about your love for knowledge. He has personal issues (hunch and twist) and does not care what other people think.  He sees other people the same way. The outside is not what matters. It is what is on the inside that does. Telas may not be clean or human nad comes from a race that is predominately evil,  but Telas knows a lot and (I assume) that you are willing to share that knowledge with a good and open heart.

What would you change or add to what I have suggested to make it more fit your vision of Telas? 

My original thought was that Telas has had a wide variety of experience ranging from_ rat catching_ to being a _pet wizard to a Brelish merchant prince_. What I am keying in on is an ability to adapt to what ever situation comes up. Specifically wokring for a Brelish Merchant Prince which would most likey require cleaner habits for the duration of your employ, which something that I am assuming with this start for Telas.   

Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 19, 2005)

*The Hunters:*[Sblock]I do not want to keep you guys hanging too much. As soon as AF acquiesces we will move into what actually happened in that encounter and we will defintely need AF for that. I am still here and thinking about ya!   [/Sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 19, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*[sblock]How about if I we change it a little so that you were originally hired to take care of some rat problems which you would have taken care of quite quickly. Through overhearing or seeing some of the reasearch you may have said something helpful and he eventually Professor Karl hired you on as a Research Assistant. This would also explain some the animosity that Jared has for you as well.
> 
> Professor Karl cares less about what race you are and more about your love for knowledge. He has personal issues (hunch and twist) and does not care what other people think.  He sees other people the same way. The outside is not what matters. It is what is on the inside that does. Telas may not be clean or human nad comes from a race that is predominately evil,  but Telas knows a lot and (I assume) that you are willing to share that knowledge with a good and open heart.
> 
> ...




[sblock]That sounds like a great start. Thanks for working through it. I'll probably keep a veneer of grime on him just to keep Jared cranky, but clean him up a bit from my concept. Looks good![/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

THE HUNTERS:



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [Sblock]As soon as AF acquiesces we will move into what actually happened in that encounter and we will defintely need AF for that. I am still here and thinking about ya!   [/Sblock]




[Sblock]That's cool.  Am I correct in assuming that the game will actual start post-encounter, though?  I can go either way, just want to make sure I'm not confused.  I've been confused alot lately ...[/Sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 19, 2005)

*THE HUNTERS:*
[Sblock]







			
				NonLethal Force said:
			
		

> That's cool.  Am I correct in assuming that the game will actual start post-encounter, though?



 You guys will start post encounter - probably a week or so afterwards. I would like to work though the encounter to give me and you a little more feel as to what happen then, and maybe in the future as well... [/Sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm back!

Now that I've finally found a place to live and setup there, I'll be returning to my regularly scheduling posting.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 19, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm back!
> 
> Now that I've finally found a place to live and setup there, I'll be returning to my regularly scheduling posting.



Glad that your back. I've been concerned!   

A place to live? Oi!! I hope everything is alright!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 20, 2005)

The Hunters:

[Sblock]Sounds good.  I'll await AF's return to the boards so we can move forward[/Sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 23, 2005)

*Bobitron*[sblock]What are Telas' thoughts about sleeping on a bed and how hard of soft it is? How about types of food and drink that he prefers or not? How early does he get up and when does he prefer to go to bed? [/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 23, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*[sblock]What are Telas' thoughts about sleeping on a bed and how hard of soft it is? How about types of food and drink that he prefers or not? How early does he get up and when does he prefer to go to bed? [/sblock]




[sblock]After years of sleeping on the hard ground or the simple reed sleeping mat he uses while traveling, Telas loves a warm, soft bed if he can get it, but would never complain about rougher circumstances. He eats in the same manner, not caring much but finding great pleasure in high quality food and drink. He doesn't undestand certain persons love of alcoholic beverages, though, and drinks only sparingly.

Mornings are his time to study his spellbooks, so he tends to rise before the sun and get to bed early in these soft surroundings. When on the road, he scratches out time for sleep and study whenever he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Glad that your back. I've been concerned!
> 
> A place to live? Oi!! I hope everything is alright!




I've been basically living with friends since May over the summer cause I had to move out of my old apartment since I couldn't afford it by myself and finally got my own place.

What do you need from me to get me into the game FX?


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I've been basically living with friends since May over the summer cause I had to move out of my old apartment since I couldn't afford it by myself and finally got my own place.
> 
> What do you need from me to get me into the game FX?




I hope everything is bascially settled for you!!

I need you to finish your *character history* and post him to the RG Thread


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 29, 2005)

*Bobitron*[sblock]You can take a look at in IC Thread as the first IC Post is for you![/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*[sblock]You can take a look at in IC Thread as the first IC Post is for you![/sblock]




[sblock]Awesome! I'll check it out tonight.    [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 1, 2005)

Just out of curiosity ... where do Fenris and I stand with AF's continued absence?  Not that I am complaining, just curious?

And, to prove that I am not complaining, I'd like to inform you that I myself am going on a bit of a trip away from the internet.  I'll be leaving tomorrow and won't be back online till Thurs night (EST).  So really, I am not complaining, just curious.  See you when I get back!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 1, 2005)

Fair question. Both of you have been waiting long enough. Tell ya what I will get you two started once you return and then AF will jump in once he returns.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

Alrighty, then.  I am back.  Just post a note here that says Fenris and I are ready to go.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 8, 2005)

IRL's been really busy. I will try to get you two started tonight or by the end of the week! Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2005)

No sweat FX, we'll be here waiting.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay ... not meaning to be rude but ...  Is this game alive, dying, dead, or already buried and nobody told me?

I'm just curious.  I know this was advertised as a slow PbP game.  But Fenris and I have been waiting for quite some time - pretty patiently I think.  It's also been a while since the IC thread was updated.  So, in all honesty, I'm feeling pretty much ignored.  I know RL can get busy, but dropping a line once and a while saying that you haven't forgotten me would be nice, too.

Like I said, I don't mean this to be rude, but I assumed this was to be a game that was posted to once or twice a week.  I've had a character for a couple months now and haven't posted yet.

Just curious what is going on.

I am sorry if this comes off as rude.  I guess I am a little frustrated.  Forgive me.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2005)

Non-lethal - not rude at all. I will start you two tomorrow. 

Slow is one thing, but this is borderline ridiculous. =) 

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 14, 2005)

No, its cool.  I knew the game was going to be slow - as advertised.  Even if you need more time .. just keep posting that you haven't forgotten about us.  That's really all I was asking for.  Honest!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fenris and Non-lethal* : I am throwing you guys right in. If you have any questions, comments or suggestions on this start just let me know. I am flexible! =) 

And so it begins.... Finally....


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 15, 2005)

Whoa! I somehow missed your last post for me, FX. I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been wondering about that!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 15, 2005)

Posted.

Oh, and we've got our chance, Fenris.  It does look like our intro has been changed on account of the lack of AmorFati.  But I'm just glad to be playing.  It does look like it is just you and I, though ... and no NPCs with us as of right now, so it'll be up to us to keep our part of the thread going until the DM decides we come across something worthy of mentioning.  I think we're both up to that challenge!   

On a side note, FX.  What ever became of Ferrix's character?  Or am I thinking of a different game?  Is it just the three of us for the moment?


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

IT appears to be the 3 of you. I have not heard from the other 2.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay.  Is that number alright with you or will be recruiting another 1-3?  Just curious.  I can go either way.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd rather stick with three.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> IT appears to be the 3 of you. I have not heard from the other 2.




I posted my character in the rogues gallery and was waiting for some response on it, guess no one noticed.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Posted.
> 
> Oh, and we've got our chance, Fenris.  It does look like our intro has been changed on account of the lack of AmorFati.  But I'm just glad to be playing.  It does look like it is just you and I, though ... and no NPCs with us as of right now, so it'll be up to us to keep our part of the thread going until the DM decides we come across something worthy of mentioning.  I think we're both up to that challenge!
> 
> On a side note, FX.  What ever became of Ferrix's character?  Or am I thinking of a different game?  Is it just the three of us for the moment?




Uh, yeah! What he said!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ferrix*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I posted my character in the rogues gallery and was waiting for some response on it, guess no one noticed.



I *really* need your character history. I do apologize for the confusion.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

I will be unavailable Wednesday and Thursday but will be able to pick up again this weekend. 

Again, Thanks for the patience!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I *really* need your character history. I do apologize for the confusion.




I thought I had put it up... goes and checks.

Guess not... I have it typed up but for some reason I guess it didn't get up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 19, 2005)

I will not look for new players. The 5 that we have will be fine. When everyone gets situated and in the game everything will be alright!

*Ferrix:* Shortly after you get you character history we can get you started.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

History up... if you want more expansion/clarification I can do that.

What are you thinking for a line into the game, I tried to provide a few hooks here and there.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferrix*[sblock]Good to have you back!   

That is not the history I was expecting or was prepared for!     

I will start you shortly after your graduation. I will write something and then if you would like to change something I have written let me know and then we will take it from there.

I will try to get something up over the holiday and weekend. My wife has off over the next two nights so I will not have so much time to get a good start for ya. [/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll get a post up tomorrow. Great writing, FX!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 23, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Great writing, FX!



 Ummm... Thanks.. You are kind!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Ferrix*[sblock]I need the name of your favorite person at Wynarn (whether a professor or not), and what they taught you. What was your favorite class and why.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm having some computer issues at home. I'll do my best to keep up from work.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 26, 2005)

Finally got a chance to post. I feel bad kinda regurgitating what you gave me, FX, but it's what I had to work with, I suppose.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 26, 2005)

It works! Really funny! LOL!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

Do not hurry to post. Take your time and post when you are ready! I am patient!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Bonus Feats for Non-Lethal and Bobitron*

Non-Lethal Let me know when you have copied this and I will delete it from this post! If you want to move skill points around that is Ok![sblock][/sblock]

Bobitron, The same goes for you, let me know when you have copied it and I will delete it from this post:


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

Non-lethal, before this post you had one more post than I did. Now I believe that we are both at 949. Muahahahahah!!


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 30, 2005)

Cool, I'll get it done on Thursday.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

Got it, FX.  Thanks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh ... and ^ made 950!

This, of course, is a cheap attempt to get 951!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

Gaahhhh!!! 950!! 
I'll get you, and your little post-count too! 
Whahahahahahaahh!!!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

FX, Question for you:

[Sblock]I was assuming the comment above about shifting skill points around on account of the free feat was because of the necessary Gather Info check.  This is very appealing to me on account of the fact that Tullia is heading for the Bloodhound PrC with your approval.

However, I can't put more ranks into Gather Info without spending them as cross-class ranks because my rogue level is not very high and Gather Info is not a ranger skill.  Originally I hadn't built Tullia as an urban ranger-type, but with the free feat I am taking that as a hint that she might need to be.

Any advice would be welcomed.[/Sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Nonlethal Force*[Sblock]You are right in your assumption about Gather Information. 

A very important thing to remember - one of my house rules which I think you will like is 
_Once a class skill always a class skill_. So adjust away and Blood hound is fine! Upon looking at the threads I see that I did not restate this with the new threads (corrected) and only mentioned way back with the original starter thread. 

After thinking about it I am not overly concerned about which skills are taken when just make sure that your skill points add up and they are all class skill somewhere, and, of course, be reasonable.   So get some! 

I am defintely not says that you need to be more urban oriented. It is just another option to help your character to be more of what she wants to be.   
[/Sblock]

*Fenris*[sblock]I do understand I feel the same way. Life is too short to walk around being vulnerable to sneak attacks. The world is too full of rogues and Dms that want to kil.. ummm... it's a dangerous place.   [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

FX:

[Sblock]Thanks for your quick reply!  I had noticed the "once a class skill always a class skill" rule was crossed out in the first page of this thread.  But if that is back in play, then I think I will play with my skillpoints.  Here's the new set I propose:

Gather Information: *+5* [0(CHA)+5(ranks)]
Hide: *+10* [4(DEX)+6(ranks)]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering): *+7* [2(INT)+5(ranks)]
Knowledge(Geography): *+7* [2(INT)+5(ranks)]
Knowledge(Nature): *+9* [2(INT)+5(ranks)+2(Synergy:Survival)]
Listen: *+8* [2(WIS)+6(ranks)]
Move Silently: *+10* [4(DEX)+6(ranks)]
Spot: *+8* [2(WIS)+6(ranks)]
Survival: *+10* [2(WIS)+6(ranks)+2(Synergy:Knowledge{nature})]
Use Rope: *+10* [4(DEX)+6(ranks)]

This list reflects a lowering of each of my skill points in my 3 knowledge areas by one point and giving those 3 skillpoints to Gather Information.  None of the other skills were changed.

That will set me up nicely for having a bloodhound who gets 9 SP per level.  7 will go into keeping the following skills maxed: Gather Info, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, Survival, Use Rope.  The other 2 SP will be spread among the knowledge skills to keep them up ... or else any other skill the character might need.  

Of course, I need another level of ranger so that I can pick up the Endurance feat before going into Bloodhound.  That leaves on more level I would need ... and I plan on taking another level of rogue before hitting bloodhound (evasion would be nice to have, much nicer than the animal companion I'd get from a 4th level of ranger instead).  That extra level of rogue will give me 2 extra skillpoints, which will catch my Gather Information skill up to full.

Assuming this looks okay, I'll change it in the RG thread to make it official.[/Sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Nonlethal Force*[Sblock]Go ahead! Looks Good![/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

FX:

[Sblock]Character sheet changed.  Thanks![/Sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Bobitron, The same goes for you, let me know when you have copied it and I will delete it from this post.




Got it! Thanks very much for taking the time to post it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 4, 2005)

*Ferrix*[sblock]I have a little something started for you in the IC thread that may want to read. Let me know waht you think so far.

Also, I need the name of your favorite person at Wynarn (whether a professor or not), and what they taught you. What was your favorite class and why.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll try to get responses Friday Saturday  !


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Ferrix*[sblock]I have a little something started for you in the IC thread that may want to read. Let me know waht you think so far.
> 
> Also, I need the name of your favorite person at Wynarn (whether a professor or not), and what they taught you. What was your favorite class and why.[/sblock]




[sblock]Thanks, sorry it's taken me so long.

Favorite Person: Aglarond Finnigan, Professor of Social Psychology (Associated Knowledge: Local, Nobility, History)  Personality: Irish, Brilliant, Good Natured, Critical, Humorous
Favorite Class: Any by Finnigan.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't have Magic of Eberron yet... what's the feat say?

And can I say, excellent writing FX.  Should I wait for another post?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 7, 2005)

Good to have ya back!    I will post it for ya Friday Saturday Sunday!   
I will also try to finish your introduction and hopefully get you started this weekend.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Good to have ya back!    I will post it for ya Friday!
> I will also try to finish your introduction and hopefully get you started this weekend.




I'll be away for the weekend, but I'll be glad to start up when I get back.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm going to have to cut out a few games from my list (my veeeerry long list). It has been getting really busy at work and I'm afraid I have much less time to post than normal. I think it is to drop out now because things are shaping up to get even busier over the next few months, especially with some new duties starting in late Jan '06. 

The quality of the game has been amazing so far, FreeXenon. I'm really impressed with your writing and the story you weaved for Telas to partake in. Awesome stuff. The way you worked the little guy into the lives of your NPC's is an example I hope to follow in my own games. 

Best wishes to all those involved. I hope things go well and that my departure doesn't cause a big problem. I'll happily give another player permission to take over Telas if that's what you see fit, FX.

Good luck and Godspeed!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 9, 2005)

You are very kind to me!     

I am sorry to see you go! Bobitron. I was looking forward to the story arch involving your character!   

Please stop by every so often and take a look at what is happening in the game, and to post in the OOC thread! 

Good luck with your new duties and work!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks FX! Much appreciated. 

All my comments regarding your writing are well deserved.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 11, 2005)

And then there were three!!   

*Ferrix*[sblock]
Here is the Dragon Prophesizer feat. Let me know when you have copied it and I will delete it from this post!  If you are interested in the feat tree let me know and I will list the basics of the others.

*Dragon Prophesizer*
The sky above and the pits and caverns below, and the lande between them contain signs and portents for those with the skill to see them. The Dragons of ARgonnessen seek meaning in the patterns they observe all around them, looiking for omens of the Draconic Prophesy

Like the dragons, you seek to untangle and percieve te the reord of everything that has been, and more importatnt what will be. The world is the reorrd and you are the perenial student. This openess to knowledge infuses you with additional foresight.  - you have prophetic favor.

*Prerequisites:* Knowledge (Aracana) 2, Speak Language Draconic
*Benefit:* With a full-round action you can place yourself  in a state od openess and insight into the world around you. This state is referred to as _Prophetic Favor, and it lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 +1.2 the number of the Know (Arcana) ranks you have.

While in Prophetic Favor , you gain  a +1 insight Bonus on saves. Dragon Prophesizer also enables you to take additional feats tat grant you additional benefits while in a state of Prophetic Favor.

You can enter a state of Prophetic Favro a number of times per day equal to 1/2 of you HD (Rounded up) + your wisdom modifier. 
[/sblock]_


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2005)

Well - if there are three and two of us are already together ... getting the third involved shouldn't be difficult! 

Oh, and Fenris - as bad as my pun about the cold was - Boarhide's response was just a groaner!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well - if there are three and two of us are already together ... getting the third involved shouldn't be difficult!
> 
> Oh, and Fenris - as bad as my pun about the cold was - Boarhide's response was just a groaner!





Ohhhhh. It was a _pun_.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2005)

Tullia and Boarhide! Right now I am waiting on Boarhide to respond and then I will move on!   
If either of you want to pick up some torches and stuff like that feel free to assume that you picked it up earlier. Ahem!   

Ferrix! Hello!! Howz it going?

It will be really easy to get you guys together once the introductiory adventures are over. I am ready for that!


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, didn't realize you had done the second half to my update.  Will get on it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2005)

Good to see ya!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2005)

Opps, I hadn't realized you were waiting for me. I have posted now!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2005)

Not a problem! I just want to ensure that everyone gets a chance to respond!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

Fenris, this is the reason I said torch in the game thread:



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Tullia and Boarhide! If either of you want to pick up some torches and stuff like that feel free to assume that you picked it up earlier. Ahem!




But, if FX says its really covering anything in the common goods realm, a bullseye lantern would definately be preferred.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2005)

Either is fine. Such talented and gifted adventurers would most definitely be prepared for the inevitability of nightfall!  

Edit posts as needed, just let me know!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2005)

He said "and stuff"   

Now if we had assumed "and stuff" covered say a celestial hunting dog with continual light cast on it, that might go beyonf what FX meant in stuff.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2005)

If it's in the PHB under 'Stuff' it's fair-game! 

I do not think the CHDwCL is in there!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2005)

... and no writing something into the 'Stuff' section of your PHB....


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 11, 2006)

Given that we are now Post-Crash with no chance of gaining any data since Dec 28th ...

Where are we going from here?  This game didn't update all that quickly, so there isn't too much stuff lost.  I was just wondering if we're going to keep going from memory or if we are considering that the last nail in the coffin?

I'll be honest and admit that the game updated slowly enough that I don't have much in the memory banks other than Tullia and Boarhide were in a battle with false wolves and their henchmen and are now headed back to the Constable.  I'm sure with the addition of the maps we'd be better off.  But if my memory has to be better than that and we are going to continue on I'm sorry to admit it but I'll have to ask FX to write up a summary of all the important details.  Thanks!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 12, 2006)

Yeah we can continue on. I have quite a bit of it written down. I can try to get a synopsis to ya.  I apologize for the really slow pace. You about summed it up.
*The Hunters*[Sblock]You were hired to hunt down the Seven Wolves, 4 of which were killed at the a noble's estate. Guards clashed with them, killing 4 and the other 3 fled. A constable hired you to hunt them down and bring them to justice. You tracked them to a cave, engaged and the hired hands fled in the chaos. Both Wolves were slain with the leader, Garrick, getting away. You found a lot of weapons, armor, cult supplies, ledgers and a map of the area and are currently on your way back to Marketplace to see the Constable. I will post the maps and a more indepth update in the next few days.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, FX.  I guess I did have it pretty well stored in memory.  A lot of the stuff that you posted I knew as well, just didn't go into that much detail.  But that's cool.  When you are ready we can begin again.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2006)

Sorry for the really, really long and annoying delay.... 
My wife and I are closing on our house tomorow and will be moving in this weekend.   
I, most likely, will not have a chance to post until next weekend!   By that time we should have the DSL hooked up!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 22, 2006)

*Separating the In-character Threads*

I am starting separate In-Character threads for the 2 separate groups:

I have the thread for The Hunters done, I hope to have a thread to continue with Ari started this week.

Once both groups meet up we will continue in the main thread together. This way we can remove the SBlock mania.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 23, 2006)

That is very welcome news.


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am starting separate In-Character threads for the 2 separate groups:
> 
> I have the thread for The Hunters done, I hope to have a thread to continue with Ari started this week.
> 
> Once both groups meet up we will continue in the main thread together. This way we can remove the SBlock mania.




Yay!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 1, 2006)

This is taking much longer than I would like. We are still dealing with house issues and we do not have internet at home yet. Verizon says by the June 12th or so... 

Arrggghhhh!!! 

I have not forgotten about you! I am still here!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 5, 2006)

Good news! My internet was turned on today so hopefully I can get it up and running tonight and start again this weekend! 

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 9, 2006)

Alright, can you guys send me the last 2 posts that I made before the server crash.  That means Bobitron too if he's lurking. I will get this started this weekend. Can someone send to me the description of the cave as well as I seem to have lost that material.

My email address FreeXenon [at] GMail [dot] com


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok the new threads are created and I am kind of ready to move on.

The Hunter's New IC Thread
Ari's New IC Thread

I still would like it if you guys could send me the last post or two that I made if you have it in your email.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't have the last posts. As I recall it was a recapitulation of our gains and the desciption of our long journey back to the village.

PS Good to be back!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have the posts E-mailed to me ever.  So I can't help you out.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey FX ... I'm going to be a bit honest here.  I'm finding it really difficult to play Tullia.  With the infrequent postings here ... it is nearly impossible for me to remember Tullia without constantly looking back to the character sheet and re-reading a significant portion of the gamethread.  Now that the gamethread is gone, that option is no longer viable.  I know this game was advertised as a slow posting game, but I thought it would be at least once a week.  We've not had an update in our thread since Fenris posted on something like the 29th?  I don't know when the actual update before that was, though.

I'm not trying to be mean and point any accusing fingers.  But it seems like this campaign is stalling more often than ... well, going.

Thoughts on how to make it better?  I don't simply want to just say "I'm done."  But it is difficult to get into Tullia's character with the slow pace of the game.  I'm not playing very well on account of the extra-slow pace.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Crap! I missed both of your last posts! The email notifications got mis-filed in GMail. I do apologize!    Thanks for the poke to make sure that I am still alive!   
I do appreciate the honesty! 

Life with me is quite busy with the house and family and stuff. I apologize for how slow things are going. The loss of the posts really slowed us down. 

We can continue with the game if you like. It is important that all of you are able to have fun! If you need to say you are done I will understand.   How about we start it again and if it does not go fast enough to maintain interest then we can call it a day? 

I have not heard from Ferrix since I last posted for him. It might be down to you two!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm willing to give it a shot. NF?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 11, 2006)

Like I said in my last post, I wasn't trying to say "I'm done."  I signed on for a game and by golly I'll not be the reason it goes down.  Like I said, my understanding was that I could count on updates about once a week.  As long as that happens, I'll have no complaints, really.  I prefer a bit of a faster game, but I knew this was advertised as a bit of a slower game so that's cool.

[Sblock=If Ferrix has dropped.  Otherwise, ignore]If Ferrix has dropped, we can continue with two if you'd like.  Ideally I'd prefer a bit larger of a party, though.  If for no other reason than to cover our bases.  As of now we have no arcane support without Ferrix and no healing support at all.

I'm open to thoughts.  

We could fill the gaps (assuming you guys think they need filled) with two more recruits.  Although since we've already lost Bobitron and possible Ferrix I'd make sure the new recruits understand that the game is a slower one.

-OR- 
We could each have two characters.  I'm game for a cleric or Favored Soul (I love the holy stuff) if this is an option.  But if we each had two characters - we'd have to have a kind of rule like "Our characters can't say more than a few lines to each other without letting the other player speak.  I'd imagine that'd be more for me than Fenris, though.  I am verbose.  This is an option, but its a tricky one.

-OR-
The other option is to fill the party with NPCs.  While I don't mind a DM having one member of the party, I think more than one is really too much if they are along for more than a short ride.

-OR-
You both can tell me to shut up cause we can do it just fine with a party of 2 (and maybe Ferrix).  Fenris, feel free to chose this option in addition to another since I know you're chomping at the bit to tell me to shut up regardless of the validity of the other options!   [/Sblock]

Edit:  Given the fact that we did lose much of the game, however ... Can I vote for a bit of leniency on remembering details?  Some of those details happened over 4 months ago and ...


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2006)

NF just doesn't like the way Boarhide smells in the rain   

How can I tell you to shut up when I subject _you_ to a moody, long winded, preachy Aetoi?  

Well let's have FX put out the call to Ferrix first. I know he is active in other games, so he may have let this one slip off his radar. If indeed he has dropped, let's hear FX's ideas and I'll voice my own.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 11, 2006)

Still here, just been busy.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2006)

Good to see your still hanging around, Ferrix!   

Your new thread is ready and waiting!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

[Sblock=The Hunters OOC]Question about the money.  So just how much did we get?  I know Garrick is set at 2,000 but I'm not sure what we just received.  Thanks!

[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=The Hunters OOC]Question about the money.  So just how much did we get?  I know Garrick is set at 2,000 but I'm not sure what we just received.  Thanks!
> 
> [/Sblock]




The Hunters:
[sblock] 1,000 gp! That's a lot of make-up for Tullia.    Or healing potions  
I am going to look into getting a better bow, I don't know what Tullia has now, probbaly magical, but I will have an old +1 str bow if she wants it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 21, 2006)

[Sblock=The Hunters]No thanks, Fenris.  Tullia is already equipped with a MWK, Darkwood, STR +1 bow.  It isn't magical simply because I typically prep defense over offense when playing most characters.

Having said that, FX - is mithril available in a plain non-magical suit of armor?  I think Tullia would be fairly interested in a mithril chain shirt, but not yet magical.  She can afford it (I'm assuming 1,100 gold, right?)  I just wanted to clear it with you to see if you can do it non-magical.  Of course, she'll be getting it enhanced once another payday comes along! 

Assuming it is available, can we also assume we can sell our goods?  That'd leave me with a MWK studded leather I could sell.  Unless Boarhide wants it - he's welcome to it, Fenris.  But assuming we can sell our goods, do we assume the typical 50%?  Do we make diplomacy checks?  how should we handle that aspect?
[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 21, 2006)

The Hunters [sblock] Thanks but no thanks NF. Under all Boarhide's furs and hides is a shiny +1 mithral chain shirt.   

But I do want to sell my bow then as well and try to pick up a MW Composite Mighty (+4) Longbow of DOOOOMMMMM! That's a clothyard shaft that'll leave a sting.

Once I know about the bow, or how much of a bow I can get:

_Constable: Hey can you guys cut down that tree? We need to make a bow._

I will decide what else to get.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 21, 2006)

[Sblock=The Hunters]Fenris, I was just wondering if you want to take a certain % of Boarhide's money and an equal amount of Tullia's money and either pick up a wand of CLW or a few potions.  Since Tullia has a few levels of ranger, CLW is on her spell list even though she cannot cast.  She could use a wand of CLW if Boarhide wants to part with the 375 gold.  Tullia would be happy to use it on either of them as the game progresses.[/Sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2006)

*The Hunters*[sblock]Some catch-up:
As far as remembering details is concerned - a lot has happened, we have lost a lot of posts, and the very nature of PbP games can make it easier and harder to remember the details. If there is something specific that you have encountered that is pertinent I will remind you of it.

You received a total of 2000gp for *1000gp each*.

*Mithril* is fine. It is just a non-magical material that, when properly crafted, is masterwork and _very_ suitable for enchantment.

*Sell *at the standard 50%. If you want something else taken into consideration like the ability to barter (high diplomacy check or the like) to potentially raise your selling price, we can do that as well. 

*Your Thoughts*
Since we are on kind of a break. Tell me what you think so far about how things are going. Barring the loss of the posts and the slow pace we have had what are your thoughts about the game so far? What do you like? What do you not like?. 

I have seen that my descriptions (specifically during combat) have not been written as clear as they could be. (or I am writing too much   ), so that I need to be a little more careful of. A little less creative writing when it comes to combat I am thinking.

How do you like the flavor so far? What was your favorite moment? Name at least one thing you like, and at least one thing that you do not like or think I could improve. Any other comments or suggestions? If you have thought of something that you would like to do for an encounter or plot point let me know as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 21, 2006)

[Sblock=The Hunters]


			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> As far as remembering details is concerned - a lot has happened, we have lost a lot of posts, and the very nature of PbP games can make it easier and harder to remember the details. If there is something specific that you have encountered that is pertinent I will remind you of it.




Cool, thanks.  That was how I was hoping it would be.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> You received a total of 2000gp




Great.  So we each take 1,000 and we're kosher.  I'll note here that Tullia did not spend all of her starting gold intentionaly.  Fenris, any thoughts on my offer for a CLW wand as posted in my previous post?



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Mithril* is fine. It is just a non-magical material that, when properly crafted, is masterwork and _very_ suitable for enchantment.




Great!  I'll note the mithril chain then, assuming you have no issues with it.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Sell *at the standard 50%. If you want something else taken into consideration like the ability to barter (high diplomacy check or the like) to potentially raise your selling price, we can do that as well.




Standard 50% works for me.  That's what the rules are based on - and balance assumes.  So 50% is fine for me.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Your Thoughts*
> Since we are on kind of a break. Tell me what you think so far about how things are going. Barring the loss of the posts and the slow pace we have had what are your thoughts about the game so far? What do you like? What do you not like?.




I like the fact - and don't take this the wrong way - that it has felt like a normal adventure.  I realize we are playing in Eberron ... but to my knowledge we haven't met gobs of warforged or spend post upon post on a lightning rail.  I briefly played in another Eberron game with Eluvan before he up and vanished off the boards.  He focused alot on the stuff that was different ... the warforged, the rails, knowing all the houses and housemarked, etc... I didn't really care for it.  So - I guess what I am saying is that I like what we've done so far without going all "Eberron."  I should note - I don't mind if you throw in "technological magic" like a warforged or the lightning rails, mind you.  I just ask that you don't make it a huge part of the game.  I hope this doesn't bother you too much.  If it does, then I guess I'll just learn to adapt.

Hmmm.  I'm not really happy with how that last paragraph turned out and I've rewritten it several times.  I guess what I am trying to say is that I don't want to ignore that we are in Eberron, but I don't want to focus on the "different" stuff, either.  As long as it is in the background and only surfaces here and there, that's cool.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have seen that my descriptions (specifically during combat) have not been written as clear as they could be. (or I am writing too much   ), so that I need to be a little more careful of. A little less creative writing when it comes to combat I am thinking.




Your descriptions have actually been very precise.  I would say that in combat I do prefer a nuts-and-bolts only approach for PbP combat.  Some description is good, but I've found that if there is any area that description can be problematic it is combat.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> How do you like the flavor so far? What was your favorite moment? Name at least one thing you like, and at least one thing that you do not like or think I could improve. Any other comments or suggestions? If you have thought of something that you would like to do for an encounter or plot point let me know as well.




My favorite moments are always RP conversations.  I love getting into dialogue, even if it means slowing the game down a bit because it takes a while to get through.  Probably so far my favorite moment was the discussion between Boarhide and Tullia that just happened in the Constable's office.  Of course ... I will give an honorable mention to Tullia's firing an arrow into the cave guardian statue.  And .. Boarhide's antics there.  I think that I am Fenris' straight-man.  That's me, of course.  Offline I'm a real card.  On-line I can't seem to get my sense of humor across.

As far as being forced to name something I didn't like ... I didn't like the crash!  Actually, I will use my comment earlier about the slowed posting.  However, I will say that I appreciate your efforts to improve and I am fine with the game at its current pacing.  This pacing is perfectly fine with me and if it continues I'll raise no more complaints!
[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 22, 2006)

FX,

I should have mentioned in the other post that I am set to be heading away for the internet for some time.  Starting Sunday afternoon, I'll be leaving until Saturday evening.  I will then be headed away again the following Monday for about a week and a half.  You can count on me posting during the two days I'll be home in betwen my trips assuming there is something for me to post to.  If need be, please NPC Tullia to keep the story moving.

NLF


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2006)

The Hunters:
[sblock]
NF: If I get the bow (of DOOM!) that I want, and sell my old bow I will only have 300 gp. But we do still have the unknown potion and all the other gear and swag we took from the cave. We got some cash from the guard room and we have some weapons as well. I think FX described the False Wolves axes as "finely made" so they may be MW. So with all that I think we cab cobble together 75 gp. I think we picked up 50 in loose change actaully.


FX: I will echo most of NF's comments. I too like the fact that this is no too Eberrony. And I have been enjoying this. I think the fact that I wrote my background to mesh with NF's helped actaully as we didn;t have to deal with those issues and charged right in. The fact that we make a great teams helps as well. The interaction has been very fun. 

I will put the scence outside the cave as one of my favorites 

But the exchange between Tullia and I in the very begining when we found the burned out house was good as well as it set us up.

[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 25, 2006)

Ferrix! Dude! Howz it going?  
Would you like me to email ya when I post? You can email me at FreeXenon [at] GMail [at] com if needed.

*The Hunters*[sblock]I realized that there were maybe one or two people (Bobitron and Ferrix) that had experience with Eberron. If there is something that is very Eberrony I will include some relevant information about it in the post so you guys are not left in the dark. 

It is good to hear that barring long waits and lost posts that things are going well. I, too, have enjoyed the conversations between you too. It is good to see both of you getting into character and having fun with it. 

A Small Note: When you do find or buy stuff, please update your character sheets to reflect it and if you can include a link to the post where you obtained it. Thanks all.

Once we get the character sheets updated we can try to get a little more forward movement while NF is out of touch.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2006)

FX... i was waiting for the shifter to answer me.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 25, 2006)

Ahhhh......

Answered! I apologize!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 29, 2006)

[Sblock=The Hunters]Just a small note.  I am back until Monday ... then I'll be gone for another week.  I'll try and get some updates on the character sheet before I leave so that I am not holding you up in that regard.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 30, 2006)

[Sblock=Fenris, FX: ]
From what I could gather from what is left of the thread on account of the crash ... here is the stuff we found and may be available for sale.  I got this off of FX's post in the new game thread.  Questions for both of you are italicized after each room description.

Entrace Area
A weapon rack is found on the left side. There is a sturdy door on the right side and three bodies here: Two gaurds and one caster type.

_FX: Were there any weapons here or stuff on the guards that were collected and should be added to our inventory for possible sale?_

Dreamlilly Workshop
The workshop is littered with tables full of beakers, chemicals and boiling substances. It looks very much like a mad wizard's tower. There were 3 Tenders and an Overseer present as well as 3 gaurds. There is also ventilation shaft leading out of the roof on the far side. You found 12 packages os Dreamlily here.

_FX: I am assuming the Dreamlily packages became the property of the Constable in her investigation?  If not, please correct me._

Dreamlily Tender Barracks
There are only personal effects to be found here. Aftrer a you searched then entire are you found some scattered loose change with clothes and personal effects.

_Fenris: Do you have this amount of change recorded as part of your record?_

Guard Barracks
This chamber has stairs that go steeply down to the chamber floor setting the Barracks about 8 feet lower than the Workshop.  There are only personal effects to be found here. After you search the are you will find some scattered loose change with clothes and personal effects.

There are weapon racks here that hold 5 short spears, 2 long swords, 2 short swords and 5 wooded shields. There were several gaurds here attempting to get ready for battle as Boarhide jumped in beheading the closest one. The rest surrendered and later ran. 

_Fenris: Do you have the amount of loose change recorded here as well?_

_FX: May we assume the sale of the short spears, long swords, short swords, and wooden shields or are those also the property of the Constable in her investigation?_

Storage
This large chamber has crates of mostly nonperishable and some perishable food, weapons (short words, short spears, light crossbows, long swords, studded leather, heavy wooden shields and quivers of quarrels), water , ale, various alchemical supplies, dark uniforms, and religious texts, and various personal supplies.  There is a secret mechanical elevator that goes to the surface to allow for bringing supplies down. The elevator is has not been recently used as you can tell from slight layer of dust on it.

_FX: Any of the stuff in the storage area capable of being sold for money?_

Priests' Barracks
This chamber has stairs that go steeply down to the chamber floor setting theses living quarters about 8 feet lower than the Workshop.  There are only personal effects to be found here. After searched it you found some loose change with clothes and personal effects in 3 chests. You found a small box with 3 potions.

_Fenris: Do you have this amount of loose change accounted for?_

I think that is all I could find.  If there is anything that I missed specifically, let me know.  I ave accounted for none of the things mentioned in this post since Tullia was largely unconscious when it was found.  I'll gladly add anything her to her sheet if I am told to.

Other than that, I think I have updated Tullia's sheet with her purchases.  I have not put the CLW wand on her sheet yet simply because I was not sure of the sums of loose change, the stuff Fenris mentioned in his last post, and the sale of any of the weapons - or even if we can sell them...

For the record, here are the changes:

Money at beginning:
816 gold

Income:
1000 gold - capture
87 gold - Sale of MWK Studded Leather Armor

Purchases:
1100 gold - Mithril Chain Shirt

Gold at end:
803 gold[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay ... Character Sheet is finally updated!

And it is one mighty fine looking sheet if I may say so myself.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 31, 2006)

Grrrr... Double post!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 31, 2006)

*The Hunters*[sblock]There was about 50gp in loose change collected. The 2 Great Axes that the 'False Wolves' used were master work, so that will actually get you a about  320 for total of 370. Lets make it a total of 400gp including a few extra weapons and other stuff that you would have picked up to sell. That will give you guys *an extra 200 a piece*.

The potion is of Spider Climb

Yup, the Dreamlily went to the Constable and the other weapons and stuff that you brought whatever that may have been, will be included, for simplicity, in the number above.
[/sblock]
Ferrix


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2006)

The Hunters 
[sblock] FX: That's about what I was figuring. So once Nonlethal Force gets back from his vacation we can get moving again. In the mean time I think we will manage to get that wand and my bow. 

I'll sit and update my equipment this weekend and see what I have left. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hunters: sounds good! 

Ferrix: got a post for ya!


----------



## Fenris (Aug 9, 2006)

The Hunters
[sblock] NF, I spent the 375 gp for the wand so you can take care of that once you're back. Now we just have to figure out what to do when you go down again.

Boarhide picks up the wand and sticks it into the hole in Tullia's side. I wonder why it's not working? wonders Boarhide scratching his head.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay, I am back.

[Sblock=The Hunters]I will go ahead and use 200 of the gold you just gave us ... and 175 of Tullia's remaining gold ... and purchase the wand of CLW.

Boarhide will simply have to be the one that falls from now on.   [/Sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2006)

Arrrggghhh!!! 
Double post!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2006)

Missed your last post. Good to hear you are back. I hope your trip went well! 

If your characters are up to date post something to give me direction and where ya want to go and I get you guys rolling again. I have to get a post out to Ferrix as well!

If you are worried about Tullia going unconscious you may want to carry a few potions of CLW or CMW or something like that.   

Just a thought!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 15, 2006)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> If you are worried about Tullia going unconscious you may want to carry a few potions of CLW or CMW or something like that.
> 
> Just a thought!




Not a bad thought.  *Even* Boarhide can use a potion!  I'll update it.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Not a bad thought.  *Even* Boarhide can use a potion!  I'll update it.




What no smilie on that!   

14 Int thank you very much!   

Yeah a potion or two would serve us well.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 16, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> What no smilie on that!




Oooops.  I knew I forgot something....   

How's this?  Even *Boarhide* can use a potion.   

Rats ... still don't think I got it right ....   



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> 14 Int thank you very much!




You're welcome very much!    

Actually, to be honest, I'd have seriously not put it quite that high based on RP.  I had Boardhide estimated out to be a 10 as average, although I understand for SP reasons why a 10 wouldn't really cut it.  I don't mean this as an insult, by the way.  Boarhide is definately an enjoyable player to have adventuring with Tullia.  I guess its more of a comment that his better than average INT gets lost in his barbarian-ness.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah a potion or two would serve us well.




Already added to Tullia's character sheet.  [Three, to be honest.  I figured even with bad rolling three CLW potions should get her from -9 to conscious.]  I figured that since they were likely emergency rations for Tullia only (everything else will likely come out of the wand) that I should take the money out of Tullia's gold.  So I did.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Rats ... still don't think I got it right ....   .



 




			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Actually, to be honest, I'd have seriously not put it quite that high based on RP.  I had Boardhide estimated out to be a 10 as average, although I understand for SP reasons why a 10 wouldn't really cut it.  I don't mean this as an insult, by the way.  Boarhide is definately an enjoyable player to have adventuring with Tullia.  I guess its more of a comment that his better than average INT gets lost in his barbarian-ness.




I think the last sentance hits what I have been going for: uneducated. Baorhide is a sharp tack. But his world view alters how he processes things. One man's technology and all that. He makes the connections between facts, but how he makes the relationship is (I have tried at least) colored by Nature. But he's fun and I like him.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 16, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I think the last sentance hits what I have been going for: uneducated. Baorhide is a sharp tack. But his world view alters how he processes things. One man's technology and all that. He makes the connections between facts, but how he makes the relationship is (I have tried at least) colored by Nature. But he's fun and I like him.




Yep, that's coming through just fine.  That's why I said that what I said before wasn't intended as an insult.  I suppose it is actually a compliment that his barbarian/tribal personality is believable.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ferrix:* Post for ya   

*The Hunters*[sblock]
You can gain an NPC to watch over the horses and do other chores for ya if you like. I am game for it. It may make life more interesting as the NPC may be as much help as a hinderance. The roleplaying potential would be interesting.

Using an NPC or ignoring it is fine with me. 

Tullia's IC Reference Post


BTW, Which forest are you headed towards and what path are you going to take to get there?   [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2006)

The Hunters
[sblock] What! You don't know! 

Uh, neither do I.   
Where are we going Tullia?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 17, 2006)

Can someone point me to the link with the map with the dots on it?  I checked the current IC thread and the OOC thread and didn't find it.  Did I miss it?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2006)

Second post of your IC thread!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks.  Edited IC post.  I think it was the name that threw me off.  For some reason I interpreted that as part of the map of the lair, not the land.  Thanks again!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 24, 2006)

Hunters - Post in progress.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 24, 2006)

Replied!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 1, 2006)

Both IC threads are rather quiet.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 9, 2006)

*Bad News*

I am sorry, everyone, due to things that are happening in IRL I will not have time to continue this PbP game.   

Fenris, Non-Lethal Force, Ferrix, Thank you sticking with me. I appreciate it! I hoep you had some fune while it was going.   

This has been great for me. I have enjoyed having all of you as players and have loved the interaction.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting and having the guts to say you need a break than trying to string it out.  I respect that.

So ... that takes me down to three PbP games.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2006)

Boarhide and Tullia were a lot of fun, so thanks for what we had at least.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2006)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am sorry, everyone, due to things that are happening in IRL I will not have time to continue this PbP game.
> 
> Fenris, Non-Lethal Force, Ferrix, Thank you sticking with me. I appreciate it! I hoep you had some fune while it was going.
> 
> This has been great for me. I have enjoyed having all of you as players and have loved the interaction.




Ah bummer... we were just finally getting somewhere.  Thanks FX.


----------

